# Getting Rid of Mange



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We just added two new Pyr pups to our farm. They came from a working farm, and were born out on pasture with very minimal exposure to people. 

So far, they are great. We've been keeping them in the main yard by the house which has chickens and barn cats - which they are both getting along with. They also spend some time with our two older Pyrs out with our goats - and all seem to be getting a long.

Since getting them, we've noticed a lot of itching. We've looked for fleas and ticks - but only came up with a couple ticks. They have sores from all the scratching - and appear to be developing bald spots. From everything we can tell, they have mange. 

What is the best way to treat it, while getting them some relief. We've given baths, and have both Ivermectin and Frontline which we can treat them with, but would prefer a non medicated treatment - if one exists. 

Any help here would be welcome. Thanks as always for the in put.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Are you sure its mange and no a food allergy?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm with Jason here. My first thought is What are they eating?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Take them to a vet. If they have mange, the vet will need to do a scraping to determine which type. If it's not mange then it is probably food problem.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you take some pictures, sounds like hotspots to me. My Pyr had mange and it effected her feet and her muzzle, no where else. If it is mange you need to take the dogs to the vet.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Brighton said:


> Can you take some pictures, sounds like hotspots to me. My Pyr had mange and it effected her feet and her muzzle, no where else. If it is mange you need to take the dogs to the vet.


It depends on the type. You are right, this needs to be taken care of soon.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They are mineral deficient, particularly in copper. A pinch of Replamin pull thru drench in their food daily for a week then weekly, will clear it up. That is what I do for my Pyrs. Pyrs are prone to mange. It also keeps the ticks off them and drastically reduces fleas.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Maura said:


> It depends on the type. You are right, this needs to be taken care of soon.


One of my Pyrs feet literally went bald and swelled up over night, along with her muzzle, it was Demodectic Mange, and I ran her right to the vet first thing in the morning. The vet said she most likely got it from the wild rabbits that live in our pastures.

This girl is also very prone to hot spots from just a few flea bites!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Demodectic mange is a parasite found on all dogs, if the dog is showing symptoms there is a underlying problem with the immune system.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

lots of people use ivomec to get rid of mange and ear mites , i'm no vet but i'v used it also and it worked well and fast . I can't remember the amount but I think it was the same as a pigs dose . or if using horse wormer the same . perhaps someone with more recint experience than I can help here .


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Pls take the pups to the vet- they need an accurate diagnosis-- treatment can be hard on pups(espec if toxic chemicals, and what if its for the wrong thing?)....


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the insight. We're still assessing their condition. 

We have a decent quality microscope here (used for soil analysis and feces evaluations). I did a scraping a couple days ago - but it was right after they had a bath, and I didn't turn anything up. They are scratching less, and I am going to scrap another sample today. I am in contact with our vet, and if I can't determine what's going on, I will bring them in.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Giving them a bath isn't going to wash away the mites. You probably didn't scape right. Have your vet show you how. Also let him know how strong your microscope is.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Might they have ringworm? This would show up as round patches of missing hair and it's a fungal infection.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Ivomec injectable cures sarcoptic mange right up. Three treatments two weeks apart. It won't help demodectic mange. Ivermectin should never be used with certain herding breeds like Collies. It will kill them. Be sure of what you are doing before you do it.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

thank you tango .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If the dog has demodectic mange the Ivermectin treatment will last for months. The first dog I had with D. mange had a very bad case, no fur on the front half of her body. I started the ivermectin, then dropped it and put her on a raw diet and vitamin C. It cleared up. The second dog was even worse, along with ear infections, a grade 3 heart murmur, calloused skin from scratching, horrific case of fleas (dog pound cleared up the fleas before I got him), underweight. Poor thing. I did use the ivermectin with him along with the vitamin C.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

arnie said:


> lots of people use ivomec to get rid of mange and ear mites , i'm no vet but i'v used it also and it worked well and fast . I can't remember the amount but I think it was the same as a pigs dose . or if using horse wormer the same . perhaps someone with more recint experience than I can help here .


Dosage is the same for pigs, cows, horses, dogs and humans. 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. since the dosage is all the same you can just follow the dosage scores on the tube if it is paste. i treat my dogs with it for heartworms monthly and i treated myself with it (the horse paste) when i got scabies last year. ivermectin is pretty safe and used for humans in other countries.


----------

